# Where to go for Christmas, short trip of 10 days



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

Where can we go for Christmas, time wise it will have to be a short trip of 10 days from the evening of the 23rd Dec till the 3rd Jan :wink: 

Must be out of the country as we don't really do christmas but do enjoy the european style where its not rammed down your throats, last year we went to Koln pre christmas and then Oradour Sur Glane and the pyranees for christmas/new year.

Any helpful pointers would be appreciated there are 3 of us my wife and myself and our 12yr old daughter, we like to travel and would rather not have frozen tanks so may have to miss Germany this year


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Gambia. 

Warm and cheap. Been twice and loved it. But a few years ago.

Ray.


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks Ray but we want to use the MH and I don't fancy that trip in it :lol: :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I quite fancy Brittany for Christmas and its a short drive (but an expensive ferry) for you to Plymouth - Roscoff. Everyone says it will be cold and horrid but we survived the south coast of England last Christmas for a month including Devon and Cornwall. It cant be colder than there.

If you went that way you could get down as far as the Atlantic Coast as well but for just ten days I personally wouldnt go that far.


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

barryd said:


> I quite fancy Brittany for Christmas and its a short drive (but an expensive ferry) for you to Plymouth - Roscoff. Everyone says it will be cold and horrid but we survived the south coast of England last Christmas for a month including Devon and Cornwall. It cant be colder than there.
> 
> If you went that way you could get down as far as the Atlantic Coast as well but for just ten days I personally wouldnt go that far.


I would go dover - calais eurotunnel and drive down in a day or two still be a lot cheaper than going to plymouth


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

tattytony said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > I quite fancy Brittany for Christmas and its a short drive (but an expensive ferry) for you to Plymouth - Roscoff. Everyone says it will be cold and horrid but we survived the south coast of England last Christmas for a month including Devon and Cornwall. It cant be colder than there.
> ...


Or if time is short go one way from Plymouth and spend some time winding your way back to Calais? I think I priced a one way ticket in September and it was about £190. Flipping expensive BF though. We always go from Dover as well.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

It's a shame I have channel booked on 23rd Dec coming back 2nd or 3rd Jan and I am unable to use it. It was booked through Tesco clubcard points but they are sadly non-transferrable. You could have had that crossing free. We were going to go down to Brugges and stay on campsite for few days which is nearly in the centre I think.

If you can find a way of using them feel free but am sure they are non-transferable.

Ah well - going to Dumfries & Galloway in Scotland instead ending at the Kelso meet for NYE.

Greenie


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

greenasthegrass said:


> It's a shame I have channel booked on 23rd Dec coming back 2nd or 3rd Jan and I am unable to use it. It was booked through Tesco clubcard points but they are sadly non-transferrable. You could have had that crossing free. We were going to go down to Brugges and stay on campsite for few days which is nearly in the centre I think.
> 
> If you can find a way of using them feel free but am sure they are non-transferable.
> 
> ...


PM on way


----------

